# Web Designing from canada



## makj255 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi evryone, i want to do web designing from canada but dont know the good colleges that offer WD. So could you guys please suggest me some good colleges, fees and costs involved and is web designing worth doing from canada. I want to apply for january 2013 intake. Please help me out.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You want to go to collega and get a certificate of diploma, so you don't want to go to University?
For College education, this can be a start, at least for Ontario:
Web Design and Development Programs at Ontario Colleges | ontariocolleges.ca 
I have heard that Sheridan Colega is one with a good reputation: Sheridan College | Institute of Technology and Advanced Learning | Oakville Brampton Mississauga Ontario Canada

But why do you want to come to Canada, if you don't know that this is the best place to get the degree you want?


----------



## makj255 (Jun 16, 2012)

THANKS EVHB FOR YOUR REPLY

No it is not like that. I just want the best place for studies wthr it is a college or an university. I have done Multimedia and Animation which is a 3 year undergraduate degree program and now i want to specialize in Web Desingning.
Some of my friends suggest me to persue it from canada as it has a great scope out there and canada is well known for its quality of education.So i want to confirm everything before taking any further steps.


----------



## makj255 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry EVHB but i dint get u when u said 
'For college education this can be a start, atleast for Ontario'


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It is a link that proviced information about this kind of studies at Colleges in Ontario.
Education is a provincial matter.
For Universities in Ontario, you can take a look here: eINFO Home Page

But since you are already in the business, maybe you read things about Colleges or Universities in Canada that offer what you are looking for? Or try to network with people in this domain in Canada, and ask them what they would do.
I know there are a lot of web designers here.


----------



## makj255 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your kind help and support. But it would be highly appreciable if you please name some good colleges and universities.


----------



## 146028 (Nov 16, 2011)

Why don't you click the link above? it has a list of colleges.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You don't need random good colleges or universities, you need them in your field of study, which is not mine. So I don't know. 
Also, I don't know a thing about colleges and universities outside of Ontario.
In design, Sheridan College has a really good reputation.
And at university level, OCAD is supposed to be very good:OCAD University But it is a very competetive university, so your work needs to be very good to get in. (portfolio)

You need to do the research and try to get in contact with people in your domain. People who's work you admire, where did they study? Or if you read international publications, what are the schools they are talking about?

Also: do you have enough money to study abroad? As an international student, your tuition will be much higher. It can be double or more. But you can find this information on the websites of the school (international students).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You necroposted in a two year old thread for _that_????


----------

